# Windows XP Wireless Driver Missing



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi There.

Was your wireless adapter built into your computer or a USB key/device? In either case, you will likely have to download or retrieve the drivers that came with your system (possibly a CD if it was an onboard wireless device), or a CD that came with it, if it was a USB device.

If you don't have these CDs, see if you can search online for the model of your laptop and brand, and find out if there is a driver that is suitable.

I hope that helps you out.


----------



## toniv2326 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes it did. I am working again. Thank you very much for your help.:thumbup:


----------



## JAVAMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

how can you tell if u have a wireless driver/net adapter? i think that this is my problem. i have the wireless router set up and attached to the computer, but it doesn't seem to reconize it.


----------



## Charles (Jul 9, 2008)

JAVAMAN said:


> how can you tell if u have a wireless driver/net adapter? i think that this is my problem. i have the wireless router set up and attached to the computer, but it doesn't seem to reconize it.


Most laptops built in the last few years have a built in wireless adapter, but very few desktops will have this built in. Instead if you have a desktop, you generally will have to purchase a wireless adapter. 

I recommend the kind that you actually install into the computer, which involves opening the case and sliding the card in. It is pretty straightforward, but you should be careful about static. You can also buy external wireless adapters that plug into a USB slot as well, but the internal cards are better.

With that said, if your computer is next to your router, then there is no reason to use wireless. Take a Cat-5 network cable, which looks similar to a telephone cable, but is usually a little wider and has a larger plug, and plug your computer directly into the router. Wireless is nice, but you loose a lot of speed, when you compare it to a wired connection.

If you are still unsure about whether you have a wireless adabpter installed you can:

Goto: Control Panel --> System --> Select the "Hardware Tab" --> Select "Device Manager" --> and Click the arrow next to the "Network Adapters" field.

If you have a wireless adapter installed it should be listed here. If you are still unsure, check the computers manufactures site support section and find your computers specs.


----------

